# Is Hong Kong Free



## kkarrived

I have heard that there are almost no laws in Hong Kong. Is that true? Is it a free-market?


----------



## cici

Hong Kong is a free trading market. What do you mean by "no laws"?


----------



## danny

Hongkong is free....


----------



## Stravinsky

danny said:


> Hongkong is free....


What do you mean, "Hong Kong is free?"


----------



## danny

Stravinsky said:


> What do you mean, "Hong Kong is free?"


It is free trade market. But what he said there were almost no laws in Hongkong is not the truth. He was totally wrong.


----------



## noodleweb

well its free of colonial rule


----------



## Kens14

There are enough laws to protect you (property laws, real incorruptible police etc), but there are few enough laws to still let you have fun (very low taxes, minimal corporation laws, and no pub licensing hours). So it's the perfect mix for getting rich and having fun !


----------



## felefoot

it's like new york living but much safer. No gun for individual expecpt police.


----------



## bbg_cat

free market, but there are of cos criminal law restrictions


----------

